# Airboat on lanier last night



## FULL_DRAW (Jun 12, 2011)

Just curious who had that airboat on lanier last night shooting just south of Lula park????


----------



## Matt Reed (Jun 12, 2011)

They didn't cut yall off did they


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jun 13, 2011)

They cut us off like a bad habit!! Nice boat but they need a little lesson on respect i think!!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jun 13, 2011)

Lanier is known for havin many idiots on the lake.  Not too many people followin rules.  I've been bowfishing and regular fishing many times and had clowns buzzin me on their jet skis within 30 feet!


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jun 13, 2011)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Lanier is known for havin many idiots on the lake.  Not too many people followin rules.  I've been bowfishing and regular fishing many times and had clowns buzzin me on their jet skis within 30 feet!



No doubt! Jet-skis are horrible. ski boats too. But we were bowfishin a flat abot 50 feet from the bank and he just goes right by slowing down to shoot between us and the bank then hammers on down the lake....  I guess lake lanier isn't big enough for 2 bowfishing boats at the same time.  Just kinda disappointed that they did it, figured that bowfishers would respect one another a little more than that!  I have fished ALOT of bass tournaments and have never been cut off that bad. 

OH well.... I ain't here to start no crap. Just wanted to see what ya'll think.


----------



## mwood1985 (Jun 13, 2011)

in the words of RJ from swamp people... if i catch you doing it im gonna ram your boat with you in it..." sometimes the only way they learn respect is to have their actions done to them later. not that i advocae ramming boats lol but sometimes you just gotta slap some sense into the guy


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Jun 13, 2011)

Let me start this with an apology / are you frickin kidding. The apology is for cutting you off but, , , , , , , I ain't on the love boat trying to make people feel good about themselfs. I'm piling guppies in the boat and getting it done. My wife was on the boat and didn't even see you guys.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 13, 2011)

I like this thread. Such drama.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 13, 2011)

Forgot to ask, did anybody gaff any?


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Jun 13, 2011)

..........


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jun 13, 2011)

Tarbaby 212 said:


> Let me start this with an apology / are you frickin kidding. The apology is for cutting you off but, , , , , , , I ain't on the love boat trying to make people feel good about themselfs. I'm piling guppies in the boat and getting it done. My wife was on the boat and didn't even see you guys.



Didnt see us.....Really? Hard to miss 8 500 watt halogens in the middle of a dark lake!!  Its cool man....just kinda made me mad we were just getting into the fish and then i hear that fan coming and you run between me and the bank.
No hard feelings man!


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm a tournament guy, you are on a troller rig I'm on a airboat. My thinking was you couldn't get in the thin water and I shouldn't even bother you. I live like 5 miles from there fish that all the time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

Ya`ll might want to watch the language, and maybe take this to a PM.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jun 13, 2011)

so you did see me!

Ok im done...

by the way i did like your rig.
Ya'll do good that night?


----------



## Matt Reed (Jun 13, 2011)

Just because you live five minutes from there and fish it all the time it don't make it yours does it. Didn't see us you were 12 to15 feet from our boat and we were filming a bowfishing show for DRT TV


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Jun 13, 2011)

I said my wife didn't see you guys, no big deal. Shot some big gar and a few carp.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 13, 2011)

#1- What's a troller rig?

#2- What's "piling up guppies" mean?

Cool thread!


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Jun 13, 2011)

Matt Reed said:


> Just because you live five minutes from there and fish it all the time it don't make it yours does it. Didn't see us you were 12 to15 feet from our boat and we were filming a bowfishing show for DRT TV


 What you meant to say was you were filming a show about muddy water and boat rides.


----------



## usmc6114 (Jun 13, 2011)

Not that it matters but I thought blow boats were illegal up here. I used to run an 0540 Lycoming down in FL on the St. Johns river.


----------



## Hard Core (Jun 13, 2011)

That airboat is loud and bothers me when I'm crappie fishing. I wish you guys would go to Guntersville with all that Jazz.


----------



## probb (Jun 13, 2011)

just bc ur a tournament guy sure as heck doesnt make u any better than any body else all he was asking for was a litl respect . i havent been doing this long but i did get to fish with full draw and some other teams  a while back and hes a good dude and every one we fished with were good sports to bad everyone isnt like that


----------



## j_seph (Jun 13, 2011)

T.P. said:


> #1- What's a troller rig?
> 
> #2- What's "piling up guppies" mean?
> 
> Cool thread!


#1 Means he uses a trolling motor to get around and shoot with.

#2 Means he was shooting every legal fish he could. We sure have noticed that up there. Was talking with another fellow bowfisherman up there the other day about that and he had noticed it as well. Last time we went there were gar floating every where south of the bridge also.


----------



## Bowfisher (Jun 13, 2011)

Matt Reed said:


> Just because you live five minutes from there and fish it all the time it don't make it yours does it. Didn't see us you were 12 to15 feet from our boat and we were filming a bowfishing show for DRT TV




12 feet??  Then why didn't you just say something if you were that close. I think haters be hating. I seriously doubt it was 12-15 feet. Get over it.  And no they are not illegal on that lake.


----------



## Bowfisher (Jun 13, 2011)

j_seph said:


> #1 Means he uses a trolling motor to get around and shoot with.
> 
> #2 Means he was shooting every legal fish he could. We sure have noticed that up there. Was talking with another fellow bowfisherman up there the other day about that and he had noticed it as well. Last time we went there were gar floating every where south of the bridge also.



I can promise you every fish we shoot comes home with us. No fish dumping here or with tarbaby either rest assured


----------



## Mperic (Jun 13, 2011)

TarBABY sounds like a good name for you. Just because you have a ridiculous airboat does not make you any better than the rest of us.


----------



## Bowfisher (Jun 13, 2011)

This whole thread is a total joke and a bunch of bovine waste


----------



## j_seph (Jun 13, 2011)

Bowfisher said:


> This whole thread is a total joke and a bunch of bovine waste


 I like the way you phrased that "Bovine Waste"


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Jun 13, 2011)

This thread has went from getting cut off all the way to dumping fish. F D and I got it square.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jun 14, 2011)

We are square! i didnt post this to start all kinds of crap... I have said that in previous posts. I just figured that i would bring it to the attention of the airboater that it really got under my skin for him running between me and the bank. I'm over it!!! No big deal......

The fish dumping.....Coulda been any one..... Not pointing any fingers, nor do i have a clue to who did it!


Thread closed!


----------

